
Dispelling the myth: a hangover has nothing to do with dehydration - alwaystoast
https://alwaystoast.com/blogs/news/the-science-of-a-hangover-and-before-you-drink-gummies
======
liamwestray
Title is clickbait BS.

Hydration plays a huge role in elimination of the toxins that cause a
hangover.

Article even states that hydration is part of a hangover just not the primary
contributor.

